#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-14
<munz_werk> morning
<crashsystems> Good morning Florida. It must be a sane hour to be awake there, isn't it?
<munz_werk> mornin crashsystems 
<crashsystems> hello
<mhall119> crashsystems: have you not slept yet?
<crashsystems> no
<crashsystems> I gave up and went to starbucks. got here just a minute ago
<crashsystems> on the plus side, I'm in san fran, which is fun
<DammitJim> morning
<crashsystems> hello
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> any of you on Tmobile?
<DammitJim> dantalizing, are you running boxee at home?
<crashsystems> I am
<dantalizing> tmo ftw
<crashsystems> on tmo, that is
<crashsystems> I'm not liking tmo in SF
<DammitJim> why not, crashsystems ? no 4G?
<dantalizing> DammitJim: yes running boxee, but primarily use xbmc
<crashsystems> I go into any building that does not have ample windows, and no reception
<DammitJim> dantalizing, how do you use both?
<DammitJim> oh, right, crashsystems that's a problem even here in Lake mary
<dantalizing> DammitJim: quit the app and start the next
<crashsystems> I don't get any reception at home in sunnyvale. fortunately I use wifi to make calls there
<dantalizing> mmm ... kineto
<DammitJim> dantalizing, so you are running just ubuntu as the os?
<DammitJim> I mean... not the xbmc build
<DammitJim> what ISP do you have out there, then, crashsystems ?
<crashsystems> comcast
<dantalizing> DammitJim: yes
<dantalizing> DammitJim: i used the xmbc live iso from usb to install xbmc, then added boxee
<DammitJim> how does that work, dantalizing ? can you just quit xbmc and then where does it go?
<dantalizing> just goes to the user desktop
<DammitJim> I'm really considering doing the xbmc install like yours but because of the remote control features
<dantalizing> i like the android remotes
<dantalizing> they're cool
<dantalizing> the xbmc one has been flakey for me since the last update ... but still cool
<DammitJim> android remotes for what?
<DammitJim> boxee and xbmc?
<dantalizing> the android xbmc & boxee remote apps
<dantalizing> personally i prefer the wiimote plugin for xbmc though
<DammitJim> I guess for those you have to have the latest version of xbmc and stuff
<DammitJim> I like the RF remote I currently have, but there are times when the app closes and I have no way to restart it LOL
<dantalizing> really?
<dantalizing> how did you install?
<crashsystems> there are IR remotes you can get that work great with boxee/ubuntu
<dantalizing> someday i want to get them working with my harmony remote
<DammitJim> dantalizing, you can! all you need is an IR to usb adapter
<dantalizing> supposedly its just a media center remote to boxee/xbmc, but i've not gone back to try it
<DammitJim> dantalizing, yeah, I bought a media center remote, but don't use the remote LOL
<dantalizing> are you using the harmony remote with it?
<DammitJim> the good thing about the remote is that I "taught" the RF one from the IR one... so that was easy
<DammitJim> no, I have the Universal RF-20... it's old, but it does the job
<dantalizing> oh thats right you have the rv
<dantalizing> *rf
<crashsystems> http://crashsystems.net/2010/01/streamzap-boxee-ubuntu/
<dantalizing> someday when i grow up i'll sit down and do that
<dantalizing> i've been holding off until i get my new dedicated machine
<dantalizing> my asrock
<dantalizing> still ...waiting ...
<dantalizing> crashsystems: does taht just come with a dongle and a remote?
<DammitJim> your ass rocks? what?
<DammitJim> dedicated machine for what?
<crashsystems> its not a dongle, but it is a usb device
<crashsystems> and it has the remote too
<crashsystems> it has a usb rf reader on the end of a cord, so you can put it wherever you want, and not have to aim the remote at the back of your computer.
<dantalizing> DammitJim: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Dual-Core-Atom-Wireless/dp/B002WP4AZC/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297692060&sr=1-1-catcorr
<dantalizing> dedicated machine for xbmc/boxee
<DammitJim> oh
<DammitJim> that's the guy that is super power efficient?
<DammitJim> dammit... I have to remember to bring the cleaning duster home today to blow all the crap out of my server vents
<dantalizing> its a dual core atom, so its semi-power efficient, and it has the nvidia ion, so itll do hd video decently
<crashsystems> This is the one i set up for a media center pc: http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=95
<dantalizing> mainly i want something small and quiet
<DammitJim> dantalizing, I was looking for you the other night and sorry for jumping subjects... do you still use mint?
<crashsystems> bloody osx has messed up my ctrl-c / ctrl-v reflexes.
<DammitJim> lol
<dantalizing> DammitJim: yes
<dantalizing> crashsystems: is taht machine quiet?
<dantalizing> and how well does it do hd?
<crashsystems> IIRC it is fairly quiet. I only ever heard it when the room was silent. If a movie is playing, I didn't hear it.
<crashsystems> IIRC it did hd well. didn't have much hd to test on it though.
<dantalizing> i always run big buck bunny and elephants dream as tests
<crashsystems> as a side note, i recently heard that boxee can play DVD ISO files.
<DammitJim> my asus machine is loud as heck... but that's the fan problem i need to clean
<dantalizing> i wish the boxee people would give all the "apps" to xbmc
<dantalizing> the only reason i use boxee is for the "apps"
<DammitJim> +1 dantalizing 
<DammitJim> dantalizing, on mint, do you know if there is a way to "reconcile" each transaction?
<DammitJim> I finally gave up and signed up for it
<crashsystems> I'll be happy once google tv goes open source
<dantalizing> for normal local media browsing i use xbmc
<dantalizing> crashsystems: +1
<DammitJim> but we like to check that our receipts match the bank
<crashsystems> google tv + an app for managing local media collections + an app for doing dvr would be epic
<dantalizing> DammitJim: never did that
<dantalizing> DammitJim: we never use checks :)
<DammitJim> no, no checks
<DammitJim> receipts
<crashsystems> of course, also a user agent switcher app so you could actually watch online tv with it
<DammitJim> I've had times when a restaurant charged me more for tips for example
<dantalizing> crashsystems: yes, myth's dvr functionality +xbmc +gtv = win
<dantalizing> DammitJim: nice
<DammitJim> dantalizing, but you don't know of a way for doing this?
<dantalizing> i've never tried to go back and verify
<dantalizing> i mean ... i do
<crashsystems> I get using myth in there, but what woud xbmc be doing in that mix?
<dantalizing> but not the way you're looking for
<dantalizing> crashsystems: i like the ui
 * crashsystems has a hard time typing with =~ 24 hours without sleep.
<DammitJim> dantalizing, how do you verify, then? I'm not criticizing... just trying to understand other ways of doing this
<crashsystems> at least miserably failing at typing feels quite nice on a thinkpad
<DammitJim> lately it seems that doing this budget thing is way too complicated and it shouldn't
<dantalizing> DammitJim: basically all i do is pull out my receipts and find them in mint to make sure they're the same
<DammitJim> ok, but you don't explicitly mark them on mint
<dantalizing> DammitJim: or more often, i see something in mint that I dont recognize or that doesnt look right, and i go dig for the receipt
<DammitJim> that's all, right?
<dantalizing> correct
<DammitJim> I mean... if for some reason you don't have a receipt, then it just doesn't get compared
<dantalizing> right
<dantalizing> i cant believe there wouldnt be a reconcile function
<DammitJim> dantalizing, that's what I was struggling Saturday night with
<DammitJim> there probably is, but I don't know how to search LOL
<DammitJim> I was even wondering if like Bank of America's reconcile field would reflect on mint, but it doesn't
<dantalizing> i'm just looking at the mint help and all i see is people asking for that
<DammitJim> but then that'd be double work
<DammitJim> ok, then I didn't search wrong
<DammitJim> dammit... maybe I should just buy quicken
<crashsystems> BoA truncates passwords to 20 characters.
<DammitJim> dammit!
<dantalizing> intuit owns both ... maybe they'll "fix" mint someday
<DammitJim> but that's why you have to verify your image with the image description LOL
<DammitJim> man, for the 5 bucks I might be missing for not reconciling, it's probably not worth my time
<dantalizing> bank of america is evil
<dantalizing> they're the at&t of banking
<dantalizing> only worse
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> so, last topic I had to ask you guys
<dantalizing> its off topic monday!
<DammitJim> I went to a T-mobile store on Friday and they totally screwed up my account
<dantalizing> who can fix my auto insurance?
<DammitJim> it took them 3.5 hours to fix it
<DammitJim> should I file a complaint? I missed 4.5 hours of work because of that
<DammitJim> and at the end of the day, I never got a new free phone and my account now says I can't upgrade my phones for another 2 years, even though everything is "back to normal"
<DammitJim> ... ironically enough... as I waited for them to fix my account, I was standing right next to a J.D. Power & Associates sign that said: "The customer is always right. T-mobile ranked highest for customer service"
<DammitJim> wth?
<dantalizing> i've always had great service from tmo
<DammitJim> me, too... oh, one note... this wasn't a true t-mobile store... it was one of those in the middle of the mall
<dantalizing> not sure who you can complain to
<dantalizing> try to escalate with custemer service?
<DammitJim> when I went to the actual t-mobile store, they helped me
<DammitJim> yeah, maybe that's all I can do
<DammitJim> just inform them of the bad customer service at that store
<DammitJim> I would hate for someone else to go through this
<dantalizing> i never trust those middle of the mall phone stores
<dantalizing> smita lost her phone once, and one of those places wanted to charge me $25 for a new sim (we had another phone) ... i went to the tmo store and they gave us the replacement sim for free
<DammitJim> me neither, but the real t-mobile store was packed because of the "free phone deal" and the island seemed to be a tru t-mobiile store
<DammitJim> they did? the true tmo store wanted $20, but a friend gave me his
<DammitJim> it's weird... none of my upgrade phone boxes had a sim card... it's like they keep them
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<munz_werk> morning
<crashsystems> hello
<dantalizing> morning reya276 
<reya276> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-15
 * munz_werk yaaaawn
 * RoAkSoAx Canonical is looking for an Ubuntu Server Developer http://bit.ly/evQoP8
<maxolasersquad> python question:
<maxolasersquad> In my python project I have a folder named lib, and in that folder I have a python file named objects
<maxolasersquad> Should I be able to include it with import lib.objects
<maxolasersquad> Ah, got it figured out.  I need __init__.py files
<mhall119> yeah, for a folder to be a python package, it needs __init__.py
<mhall119> itnet7: are they still trying to indoctrinate you into the cult of Microsoft over there?
<itnet7> mhall119: yes... unfortunately
<itnet7> apparently the powershell help is much better than any manpage ever
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> and now you can do some powerfull chaining of commands like: ipconfig ; ipconfig renew; ipconfig all
<mhall119> fancy
<itnet7> if only bash were remotely capable
<itnet7> *sarcasm*
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o/
<ghuru> hello!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-16
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Hey there
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: how's iut going man
<sublime1> hello 
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<munz_werk> mornin reya276 
<angu> hi there
<angu> anyone here?
<mhall119> morning
<MichelleQ> meh
<tiemonster> MichelleQ: hey. haven't talked to you in a while...
<mhall119> tiemonster: you haven't been around in a while
<mhall119> tiemonster: they're doing project lighting talks in the next Ubuntu Developer Week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions
<mhall119> at the bottom
<mhall119> thought you might have something you open sourced that you'd like to talk about and promote for 5 minutes
<tiemonster> I've been busy with school, work, family, FOSS ;-)
<tiemonster> our open source project is having an initial release on March 1. very exciting.
<mhall119> yay!
<tiemonster> it's fun working with an Aussie, because bugs magically get fixed and features magically get added while I'm sleeping :-)
<mhall119> tiemonster: UDW lighting session is on March 4th, so perfect timing for you to promote it!
<tiemonster> lol. sure.
<mhall119> add yourself to the list at the link above
<tiemonster> it all seems very Ubuntu-focused
<tiemonster> I'd feel out of place
<tiemonster> although I never did that django-nonrel talk...
<mhall119> it doesn't have to be Ubuntu-focused
<mhall119> mine is XDG/generic desktop
<MichelleQ> tiemonster: been a little crazy around here. 
<tiemonster> same here
<tiemonster> we need an excuse to party
<MichelleQ> I'm counting down days until October
<tiemonster> what happens in October?
<mhall119> UDS
<tiemonster> all these acronyms...
<mhall119> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<mhall119> where all the Ubuntu developers will gather in Orlango
<tiemonster> UDS != UDW?
<mhall119> Orlando even
<mhall119> UDW is a week of online hour-long teaching sessions
<mhall119> UDS is a week of 8 hour days of in-person planning for the next Ubuntu release
<mhall119> UDS: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<tiemonster> there's a user week, too, right?
<mhall119> yea
<mhall119> well, user day (not week)
<mhall119> there's developer week, open week, and user day
<mhall119> all online IRC sessions
<mhall119> UDS gathers several hundred people from around the world to one location to plan the next 6-month iteration of Ubuntu
<mhall119> you know, that big event in Orlando last October that you missed :(
<tiemonster> because it was for people hacking on Ubuntu itself...
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> it was for people working in the community too
<tiemonster> still within the Ubuntu ecosystem
<tiemonster> KDE, gnome, etc.
<mhall119> again, no
<mhall119> ask MichelleQ 
<MichelleQ> whooseawhatsis?
<mhall119> is UDS just for people contributing code to the desktop?
<tiemonster> UDS?
<MichelleQ> no
<mhall119> tiemonster: you're going to the next UDS in Orlando if I have to drive up there and kidnap you
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> justify it for me
<tiemonster> my boss offered me time off last time
<mhall119> I spent most of my time at the last one talking about django and other web technologies
<mhall119> which have been a benefit to me here at Moffitt
<tiemonster> Ubuntu is really committed to Django I've noticed
<mhall119> they're really committed to Python
<mhall119> and Django is just much easier than zope
<mhall119> tiemonster: did you see my blog post from last week?
<mhall119> http://family.ubuntu-fl.org/mhall/fun-with-django-meta-classes-and-dynamic-models/
<tiemonster> did you post that on Twitter?
<mhall119> probably not
<tiemonster> then no
<tiemonster> :-)
<mhall119> but it was on planet.u.c
 * RoAkSoAx btw... the Canonical is hiring a new member for the UBuntu Server Team
<reya276> mhall119, hey can I PM u? I need to ask you a MySQL Q, something you had helped me with before
<mhall119> reya276: sure
<maxolasersquad> Is there any sort of way to call class methods statically in Python?
<mhall119> Class.method()
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thanks
<mhall119> there's also a class method decorator
<mhall119> @class_method I think
<mhall119> but when doing it that way, I don't think you get 'self' as the first argument
<mhall119> you might get the Class instead
<maxolasersquad> TypeError: unbound method get_connections() must be called with Connection instance as first argument (got nothing instead)
<maxolasersquad> That's what I get when I call get_connections, of the Connection class, statically.
<maxolasersquad> If I instantiate an object and call it then it acts as I would expect.
<mhall119> how are  you calling it?
<reya276> general question? what is the MYSQL Installation type on a Ubuntu System? would it be Ubuntu Linux(Vendor Package) or Ubuntu Linux(MySQL Package)?
<mhall119> reya276: I don't understand the question
<reya276> bah never mind it was useless as it really did not matter, don't even know why they bother asking
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Connection.get_connections()
<mhall119> what kind of object is Connection?
<mhall119> if you dir(Connection), do you see get_connections?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Not much of an object right now.  It will be for retrieving and storing connection credentials in seahorse.
<mhall119> oh nice!
<mhall119> can you pastebin the class code?
<maxolasersquad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567765/
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: take 'self' out of the argument list
<mhall119> wait, you're using self in that method?
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<mhall119> self == instance
<mhall119> you can't use self from a static context
<mhall119> bbl, meeting time
<zoopster> itnet7: around?
<zoopster> off-topic, but for anyone in the central florida area around the next shuttle launch I'm working with questforstars.com to help with a balloon launch and recovery simultaneously...should be very interesting if you want to help with launch or recovery
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: Sounds like a lot of fun.
<reya276> mhall119, how can I connect to the MYSQL server through CLI?
<reya276> like what is the command
<mhall119> mysql -h $host -u $user
<mhall119> host defaults to localhost, user defaults to your unix username
<reya276> oh I got an error 
<reya276> mysql -h localhost -u root
<reya276> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<mhall119> -p to supply a password
<reya276> ok I was able to connect, but how will I know when the dump is completed will the CLI give me a msg? right now is at ->
<reya276> mhall119, weird it does not seem like is doing anything
<reya276> it just shows this '->'
<reya276> this is the command I ran in the CLI after connecting 'mysqldump -u root --password=$pass accureports_health | mysql -u root --password=$pass accureports_wc;'
<DammitJim> doesn't -p ask you for the password?
<reya276> oh I'm connected to mysql
<reya276> and after I connected I ran that command but its just sitting there showing me '->'
<reya276> but it did not populate the other DB
<reya276> how can I exit?
<reya276> DannitJim, I was able to connect what I'm having issues with is running an specific command
<reya276> and it does not seem to be running it, at least it does not show me any indication that is doing so
<reya276> other than '->'
<reya276> I just did '\c' to clear the command I gave it, so now I'm back at the mysql> prompt
<reya276> after I enter the command I want to run do I have type 'go' so that it actually runs the command?
<reya276> nope still nothing, same thing '->'
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Instead of piping the results, can you get mysqldump to save to the filesystem?
<reya276> what do you mean?
<maxolasersquad> mysqldump -u root -p$pass accureports_health > dump.sql
<reya276> right now I need to transfer the contents of one DB to another DB
<reya276> oh I already have a dump file for that
<reya276> but now I need to import it into a different DB called accureports_wc
<maxolasersquad> I think you can do something like
<maxolasersquad> mysql -u root -p$pass < dump.sql
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, that should work
<reya276> right but that will import it to a DB with the same name not to a Different DB with a different name which is what I need to do
<maxolasersquad> right, hmmm ...
<maxolasersquad> You will probably need to use sed to do a search/replace of the database in the dump file.
<reya276> mhall119 had given me this 'mysqldump -u root --password=$pass accureports_health | mysql -u root --password=$pass accureports_wc;' script to use but I can't seem to make it work 
<reya276> meaning I can't make the server execute it as after I hit enter it just stays at '->'
<reya276> but nothing is happening
<reya276> the script is not being executed is there something I need to do in addition to that to make it go
<maxolasersquad> Well, I don't think that would create it with the new schema.
<maxolasersquad> Maybe something like this
<reya276> no it will not the new scheme is already created
<reya276> all I want to do is grab the info from one DB to the other DB
<maxolasersquad> Yes, but the mysqldump output, I believe, specifies the schema name.
<reya276> and that script will do that
<reya276> but I can't seem to get the server to execute it
<maxolasersquad> You are trying to copy schemas on the same database instance?
<maxolasersquad> mysql -u root --password=$pass accureports_wc < mysqldump -u root --password=$pass accureports_health
<maxolasersquad> Perhaps that.
<reya276> no that script is correct but the server is not executing it meaning that after i enter the command the prompt stays at ->
<reya276> is there anything else that i have to do to make it run it
<reya276> like go or run or something or the sort
<maxolasersquad> Take out the semi-colon at the end of that.
<maxolasersquad> I just used mhall's syntax and it worked.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: ^^
<reya276> right I did that too but is not working for me
<reya276> like the damn thing is not running
<reya276> yet both DB's are there, one is populated and the other one is not yet nothing is happening
<maxolasersquad> On a test db I did this.
<maxolasersquad> mysqldump db_source | mysql db_target
<reya276> ok let me try that
<maxolasersquad> This database was not password protected.
<reya276> neither are these two
<maxolasersquad> Ah, then the above should work, no need for -u root --password= ...
<reya276> ok again nothing this is what my CLI looks like at this moment 
<reya276> mysql> mysqldump accureports_health | mysql accureports_wc
<reya276>     -> 
<maxolasersquad> Run that at bash, not at the sql prompt
<jck77> good afternoon everyone
<reya276> at bash?
<maxolasersquad> Yes.
<reya276> you mean at the default server prompt
<maxolasersquad> The command mhall gave you was a bash command, not a mysql command.
<maxolasersquad> Yes.
<reya276> but I thought you needed to be connected to mysql in order to run mysql commands
<reya276> bartdev@bartdev-server:~$ mysqldump accureports_health | mysql accureports_wc
<reya276> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'bartdev'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<reya276> mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'bartdev'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect
<reya276> ok now I'm getting a different error when I try to run mhall119's commad from bash
<reya276> mysqldump: Got error: 1449: The user specified as a definer ('root'@'%') does not exist when using LOCK TABLES
<reya276> how can these tables be locked?
<reya276> no one is using the DB
<maxolasersquad> log into the db and try: UNLOCK TABLES;
<maxolasersquad> I'm only somewhat familiar with MySQL, but I think you can manually lock tables.  Someone may have manually locked a table.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: You may want to read http://fossplanet.com/f7/mysqldump-got-error-1449-user-specified-definer-root@%25-does-not-exist-when-using-lock-tables-64847/
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> this is what I'm using to manage my MySQL servers and do the diagrams http://wb.mysql.com/?page_id=35
<reya276> it is an awesome tool, for those of you whom may not be 100% comfortable with CLI
<reya276> maxolasersquad, I need to make the root user on the server to be root@% before it was root@localhost only and that is why it would fail
<maxolasersquad> So it is working now?
<reya276> so right now I entered the command that mhall119 gave me and it is running
<maxolasersquad> Excellent!
<reya276> yeap sure is
<reya276> I'm just extremely glad that there is this MySQL WorkBench this thing is awesome
<reya276> I very cool it also has this http://wb.mysql.com/?p=857
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-17
<Disturbed1> hello.
<DammitJim> morning
<rmcbride> morning
<mhall119> morninig
<munz_werk> mornin
<reya276> Good Afternoon Everyone
<crashsystems> hah, I just got into work. funny time zones!
<reya276> mhall119, man that script thing for MYSQL Kicks A$$!
<reya276> crashsystems, really? cool...I just woke up from my power nap at the office
<reya276> I love me them power naps, nothing better to refresh you
<crashsystems> Its only 8:56 here in California, which unfortunately is a bit too early for power naps.
<MichelleQ> never too early for a power nap
<crashsystems> :D
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems1: How's the Loco there in the Bay area?
<crashsystems> It seems nice, though I've not been involved with it much.
<reya276> crashsystems, bah, you don't need any other Loco your good with us right?
<DammitJim> hey guys
<DammitJim> is there any way to go to your bookmarks from chrome w/o opening a new tab?
<rmcbride> DammitJim: well there is the "other bookmarks" button, not sure if that's default or something I installed though
<DammitJim> is that an extension?
<rmcbride> doesn't look like it is
<rmcbride> but perhaps you have to have a book mark bar up in order to see it. Trying to figure out where it came from now
<rmcbride> there's also Bookmark Manager in the configuration menu
<rmcbride> I'm running Natty Alpha, btu I don't think these are that new. I've just realized that I seldom use bookmarks any more
<rmcbride> oh perhaps you're talking chrome OS
 * rmcbride kicks self for not requesting one of those netbook thingies
<reya276> DammitJim, I think you have to show your bookmarks bar and other bookmarks and that should show you what you want
<DammitJim> I'm sorry... it's ChromeOS
<DammitJim> lol
<reya276> In my Chrome I have two places where I can bookmark, the Bookmarks bar and the Other Bookmarks
<DammitJim> no, just chrome
<DammitJim> not oS
<DammitJim> where is other bookmarks?
<reya276> OS, not the web browser?
<DammitJim> the web browser, not os
<reya276> right if you enable both it should give you what you are looking for
<reya276> it works for me
<rmcbride> can enable the bar under Tools in the config menu
<reya276> hey how can I do a select statement in MySQL although the table I'm using will be empty?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: You can still run a select against it, you just won't get any data.
<maxolasersquad> Are you wanting to join to an empty table, but still get results?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: ^^^
<reya276> no the issue is that although the query is coming back  empty the piece of code within a certain report will not work unless something is populated, I have create a variable, parameters but none of it seems to work, so at this moment my only option is
<reya276> to make sure the DB sets the default for the column
<mhall119> can you fix the report? seems that's there the actual bug lies
<maxolasersquad> I agree.  The code asking for the data should be able to handle an empty dataset coming back.
<mhall119> MySQL isn't going to return data that isn't there
<reya276> ah ok I can set the default in the table schema
<reya276> right
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Out of curiosity, what are you using to generate the report?
<mhall119> you can do: SELECT 0 as id, "" as foo, "" as bar
<mhall119> to get 0,,
<reya276> Coldfusion 8, why?
<reya276> the syntax is very simple and there is nothing wrong with it, but the switch that I'm using does not like the fact that the result is NULL
<reya276> bah...LOL....LOL the column name was wrong
<reya276> Did I ever tell you guys how much I hate MS SQL SERVER(Any version). You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '100 PERCENT master_final.PayorCode, COUNT(DISTINCT master_final.MembNameNum) AS ' at line 1 
<reya276> we are in the process of re-writing all of our SQL statements boy this is going to be awesome!
<reya276> How would you do this in MySQL 'COUNT(DISTINCT master_final.MembNameNum) AS ' 
<reya276> bah, where is the manual.....LOL this crap is driving me nuts i tell yah
<reya276> BAH.....LOL.... it does not like TOP 100 Percent, CAKE!
<reya276> WOW the statment is taking for ever to execute, why would that happen
<reya276> man it to fetch 48 records it took 125.295 sec. That is crazy
<mhall119> reya276: EXPLAIN $yoursql
<mhall119> will tell you about indexes and such it's using (or more likely, not using)
<reya276> oh and that was from the actual query analyzer
<reya276> I think you are 100% whomever wrote this query used the damn WisyWig wizard to create the SQL statement hence I had to clean out dbo. and top 100 percent and all kinds of extra nonsense
<reya276> seriously if you don't like to write code then why work in the field, is like a cop that does not want to use his gun
<reya276> wow this does not make sense why would this query take so long
<reya276> 126.323 secs to execute way to long, I change the tables to myisam from innodb and nothing
<reya276> Holy crap I moved one little thing from a having to where statement and the same query came back in 19.175 secs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-18
<jessedhammu> anyone using koha...?
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> has anyone managed to get SSDs working?  I'm on my 2nd attempt to get an ssd going and neither has worked.
<dantalizing> everyone asleep, or no one using ssd?
<reya276> Morning everyone
<DammitJim> morning
<DammitJim> dantalizing, what is ssd?
<RoAkSoAx> dantalizing: i don't yet have an SSD, but for what I've heard, people has had a really bad time with non-intel SSD's
<DammitJim> is ssd that good?
<dantalizing> solid state drive = ssd
<RoAkSoAx> dantalizing: and you have to boot the kernel with the NOOP scheduler I think
<dantalizing> RoAkSoAx: :( ... i've seen people mention using this particular drive online so thought i'd be safe
<dantalizing> DammitJim: when i booted up with a live cd and tested the ssd with 'Disk Utility' ... i was getting average of 264MB/s read performance
<dantalizing> so .. yeah, it'd be nice to get working
<dantalizing> especially for my underpowered laptop
<DammitJim> how does that compare to regular hdds?
<reya276> DammitJim, SSD's have no moving parts so it makes the data transactions much faster than say a regular HD, at least that is what I've been told.
<dantalizing> DammitJim: i'll check my old hd and let you know
<DammitJim> is that what the cr-48 has?
<DammitJim> that thing boots up FAST!
<maxolasersquad> You have to be careful when buying an SSD.  The cheaper SSDs do not have a signifanct performance gain over regulard hds
<maxolasersquad> The higher quality ones have amazing read/write, which can give you all sorts of great performance gains on your system.
<DammitJim> how about how many times you can write to these fellas?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: mine seems to be performing really really slowly as a boot device
<dantalizing> DammitJim: remember these timings are from my laptop
<dantalizing> and the SSD that i bought supports SATA6, but is being used in a SATA3 controller
<DammitJim> dantalizing, why? get a SATA6 controller, then!
<dantalizing> DammitJim: my WD Scorpio Black 320GB hd is giving me avg read rate of 89.3 MB/s
<DammitJim> :-P
<DammitJim> holy cow
<dantalizing> so almost 3 times better
<DammitJim> the question there is... when is this important?
<DammitJim> bootup times? starting apps?
<dantalizing> its important when your CPU is a ULV2700
<dantalizing> :)
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: It should increase boot up times, application load times, large file saving, etc.
<dantalizing> i had originally bought the WD drive because it had gotten good performance reviews ... so other laptop HDs are probably slower still
<DammitJim> oh, if someone has something slow... that'll be me
<dantalizing> well so far the SSD is much slower because it doesnt work  :)
<jck77> hello good morning
<dantalizing> morning jck77 
<DammitJim> I love gtasks :)
<dantalizing> DammitJim: what is gtasks?
<DammitJim> synchronized tasks on google
<DammitJim> so, on your gmail on the browser, you can do your tasks
<DammitJim> and on android, you can use gtasks to manage them, too
<dantalizing> found it ... installing :)
<dantalizing> i'm still married to GotToDo
<dantalizing> syncs with toodledo.com and then back to my legacy desktop tasks
<dantalizing> gtasks looks cool
<dantalizing> i wonder if i can sync google tasks with legacy groupware systems
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: There's seems to be a few apps named gtasks ,which is the one you use?
<maxolasersquad> The one from Dato?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: thats the one i installed
<DammitJim> si, dato
<reya276> is the package called qemu-kvm, the virtual machine app to run Windows, just like vitualbox?
<dantalizing> reya276: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<reya276> thanks, dan. VirtualBox it is then
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dorgan: on a call, give me 30
<mhall119> dorgan: okay
<dorgan> mhall119: you see the developer preview for Ext4?
<mhall119> yeah, I downloaded it yesterday
<dorgan> I am disappointed that the theme i saw at the conference wasnt included...as well as the compatibility file wasnt included either
<mhall119> haven't played with it yet
<DammitJim> what the heck is a: Seagate Solid State Hybrid Drive?
<dorgan> other than thats its great
<mhall119> dorgan: I'm excited about the new data model
<dantalizing> DammitJim: that hybrid drive is pretty cool
<dorgan> yeah...will make things much easier
<mhall119> it looks like it'll work really well with Django
<dantalizing> dorgan: mhall119 i'm guessing yall dont get the feeling extjs is getting too big?
<dorgan> nope
<dorgan> I went to the conference...the company is growing but the mentality is staying the same..no matter which project it is
<dantalizing> seems like they want to cover everyones problem with their api
<dorgan> I mean I sat and had a conversation with Abe the day before the conference
<dantalizing> which may be fine
<mhall119> dantalizing: if they want to cover all my problems, I'm cool with that
<dorgan> dantalizing: its not that they want to cover problems....they want to make it easy for developers to develop
<dorgan> and not have to worry about the problems
<mhall119> I'm not sure I'd use ExtJS for a high-traffic website, but for corporate intranets it's fine
<dantalizing> until it gets to the point where if you want to use their json, you have to use their datastorage and you can only get it out into thier datagrid
<mhall119> personally, I like ExtJS's api design much better than jquery's
<dorgan> ExtJS is not for websites....its for Web applications....
<dantalizing> personally, i'm done with single vendor APIs
<dantalizing> been burned by them back in the Java days
<dorgan> dantalizing: all of there datamodels are extensible you can create your own adapters...and use your model with their stuff
<dantalizing> everyone trying to make java easier back then
<mhall119> it's impossible to make java easier
<dorgan> with  ExtJS4 that will be even easier
<dorgan> yeah java is java
<dantalizing> mhall119: go back to 1996 - 1998 and you cant say that
<mhall119> it's funny, so many people have said to themselves "Java is too complicated. I know! Lets throw XML into the mix!"
<dantalizing> before jdbc
<dantalizing> before j2ee
<dantalizing> anyways
<mhall119> there was a time before jdbc?
<mhall119> I mean, I remember the dark days before collections
<mhall119> but I thought they still had jdbc
<dantalizing> and before swing became usable
<dantalizing> as much as it can be called "usable"
 * mhall119 liked Swing
<dorgan> but no i definitely do not think the company is getting to big
<dantalizing> not the company, the api
<dorgan> no the api is great
<dorgan> i love the api
<dorgan> and with ext4 you can selectively load parts of the api or your application on demand...so those worried about the initial page load time can do so...in my opinion if your creating a full web application then expect people to be on broadband using it....if you create a webpage that uses a datagrid then you only need to include the core/data/ and datagrid components and leave everything else out
<dorgan> and at least with EXT vs jQuery & JQueryUI its all unified...and all made by the same people...it all works together'
<dorgan> i mean look how long its taken jQueryUI to say ok we're going to make a datagrid
<dantalizing> dorgan: i'm just worried is all ... they expand, tighten the licenses, everyone flees, i'm stuck knowing a framework that is irrelevent .. again
<dantalizing> jquery definitely needs work
<dorgan> this ones sticking around
<dantalizing> no arguments
<dantalizing> lets see
<dantalizing> it may very well stick around
<dorgan> they've got the venture capital backing them
<dorgan> its because around fore almost 4 years now
<dorgan> so i'd call that sticking around
<dantalizing> but if its only used by the Ford's and BankOfAmerica's of the world, i could care less
<dorgan> http://www.sencha.com/company/customers/
<dorgan> there are some pretty big names on the list
<dantalizing> yeah well... customer lists are a joke ... we all know that .. but i think the 'big names' is exactly my point
<dorgan> i got the company I work for hooked on it...as well as the company before that
<dantalizing> how many open source projects are using it?
<dantalizing> i know there are a couple
<dorgan> i am working on two open source projects that are using it
<dorgan> granted I started those projects...but they're using it
<dantalizing> :)
<dorgan> Typo3 is using it
<dorgan> i am sure if you join #extjs and ask of open source projects using Ext depending on whos in there you'll get back a decent list
<dantalizing> i didnt mean to run over your cat .... i loved it early ... it was a better yui ... just getting more uncomfortable with it lately
<dorgan> in what way?
<dantalizing> making a framework for every problem in the world ... catering to the "Sony BMG" and "Lehman Brothers" of the world 
<dorgan> ok so you'd rather pull your hair out trying to create your own datagrid that looks almost pixel perfect from browser to browser?
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> you dont have to get defensive
<dantalizing> enjoy ext
<dorgan> I am not it was a general question
<dorgan> lol
<mhall119> dantalizing: it seems to me that ExtJS is just trying to be the Qt of the web
<dorgan> :)
<dorgan> sorry if it sounds defensive
<dorgan> just trying to find out what you would like to do yourself vs having a framework do
<dantalizing> i would js itself to be improved
<mhall119> good luck with that
<dantalizing> yeah :(
<dantalizing> its and open standard! </sarcasm>
<dantalizing> s/d//
<mhall119> I agree, the common parts of ExtJS and jQuery should be part of Javascript itself
<mhall119> "its an open stanar!" ??
<dorgan> and then have MS and all the other browser makers...follow that standard
<dorgan> the problem is not JS
<dantalizing> no i didnt put /g so it only replaces the first d
<dorgan> its things such as IE6 that dont follow the standard
<dantalizing> agree ... lets quit enabling them
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ++
<dorgan> or implement key things, or change how those functions behave
<dorgan> I honestly wish that everyone in the would could do just that
<mhall119> dantalizing: ah, right you are
 * mhall119 fails regex
<dorgan> but even still you have MS saying hey IE9 supports HTML5......when the truth is it supports their implementation of HTML5.....and when they say it passed HTML5 tests...it passed their tests
<mhall119> dorgan: heck, MS Office doesn't even fully support their new XML format
<dorgan> shit like that will never go away.....and luckily frameworks like ExtJS and jQuery/jQueryUI are there to unify functions/support
<dorgan> oops sorry for than language
<mhall119> it's okay, you're allowed to say jQuery
<maxolasersquad> I don't know if anyone saw the blog post, LibreOffice refers to the standard implemented in Office as MOX, to distinguish it from the ISO standard.
<dorgan> lol
<dantalizing> lol mhall119 
<dantalizing> jquery is the framework you love to hate and hate to love
<dorgan> exactly and MS is allowed to get away with saying hey we follow standards...and disguise it as "the standards" when it fact its their own standards
<dantalizing> all of the $.() make me feel dirty
<mhall119> at least we can all agree that Prototype sucks, right?
<mhall119> dantalizing: me too, I use jQuery.() or whatever the verbose way is
<dorgan> hey when i dont need to build a full web application and i just need to do some simple stuff such as ajax and hide/show fade in/out stuff i use jquery...guess i could probably Ext Code...but I use jQuery
<dantalizing> i dont think ext sucks at all ... i really really like it .... just ... getting that smarmy feeling creeping in ....
<dantalizing> sux0r3d that i missed sencha con
<reya276> ProtoType? Why don't you just use Spry or EXT
<dantalizing> and jsconf !boo!
<dorgan> sencha con was amazing
<dantalizing> i'm **really** hating missing jsconf/nodeconf
<reya276> or Why not just use JQuery
<mhall119> they need to have one of those in the south east
<dorgan> sencha as a company is amazing...all those projects that they brought into sencha labs...not only did they keep the projects going but for the most part have an 80/20 rule with the developers....80% developing sencha projects and 20% developing the open source stuff
<dantalizing> otoh, i get to go drink beer with zbrown at google io :)))
<mhall119> lucky
<dorgan> what company do you know that allows you to work on your pet projects and get paid for it
<dantalizing> th3 g00gl3
<dantalizing> but yeah
<dantalizing> actually hp/palm is doing the same with dave balmer, the developer of joapp
<dantalizing> jo is also cool, btw
<dantalizing> young and rough
<dantalizing> but cool
<dantalizing> i still say we need to get crashsystems and jamalta also so we can do a retro florida ubuntu hour in SF
<mhall119> +1
<maxolasersquad> We should get every good/progressive developer we know, move to the same city, and start our own software company.
<maxolasersquad> We just need an idea for a killer app.
<dantalizing> i vote gainesville
<maxolasersquad> Gainesville does sound like a great idea for an app.
<dantalizing> see
<dantalizing> i'm gonna go prototype it in Prototype
<maxolasersquad> Nice.
<dantalizing> and ecmascript 2
<crashsystems> san jose would be a good place for such a company
<dantalizing> state taxes will take all of our profits
<dantalizing> plus, next week there will be no state services
<maxolasersquad> The bay area already has too many of those companies.
<crashsystems> but it has better food than gville. thats the important thing
<dantalizing> crashsystems obviously never made it to the McDonalds at University & Waldo
<crashsystems> lol
 * crashsystems shakes fist at $internal_tool
<reya276> mhall119, how can I do this "REPLACE(Provider_Name, ' ', '')  + '_' + REPLACE(ProviderID, ' ', '') + '_' + GET_FORMAT(DATE,'USA') AS PDF" in MYSQL?
<mhall119> I wouldn't do that in MySQL
<crashsystems> why must sites go down right as I try to test them?
<dantalizing> crashsystems: i think you're mixing up cause and effect
<crashsystems> nah, not at all
<mhall119> crashsystems: isn't it your job to take sites down?
<crashsystems> no, our goal is to be production safe
 * mhall119 isn't sure crashsystems is production safe
<reya276> mhall119, actually it would be something like this "TRIM(Provider_Name)
<reya276>     + '_' + TRIM(ProviderID) + '_' + CURDATE() AS PDF"
<crashsystems> I'm fairly certain I'm _not_ production safe
<reya276> right now the only thing that show as the PDF column is some weird numbers
<mhall119> reya276: general rule of thumb is that databases suck at text manipulation
<reya276> so there is no way in MYSQL to add columns together and add '_' to them?
<dantalizing> reya276: you have the right character set?
<maxolasersquad> Use CONCAT to concatenate
<maxolasersquad> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/string-functions.html#function_concat
<maxolasersquad> Use TRIM to remove leading and trailling whitespace.
<maxolasersquad> REPLACE(CONCAT(Provider_Name, '_', ProviderID, '_', GET_FORMAT(DATE, 'USA')), ' ', '') AS PDF
<maxolasersquad> Something like that, based on the MySQL documentation, should work.
<reya276> right, I'm Using TRIM which is great
<reya276> oh so you don't need the + like in MS SQL Server, awesome
<maxolasersquad> I'd prefer a concatenation character over the function
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> CURDATE() did the trick
<reya276> oh wow the syntax in MYSQL is way more simplified than MS SQL SERVER
<dantalizing> you should use mariadb reya276 
<dantalizing> :)
<reya276> any particular reason
<dantalizing> larry ellison
<dantalizing> mariadb's community mananger presented at FLS 
<dantalizing> great guy
<dantalizing> used to work at canonical before working for mariadb
<maxolasersquad> At this time, I feel, it is a touch decision between mariadb and mysql.
<maxolasersquad> Since Maria is a dropin at present it's not a big deal, but as it diverges, which way will the broad support go?
<dantalizing> same here ... 
<dantalizing> i *want* to use maria .. but will it work down the road???
<maxolasersquad> I'd expect maria will still work, but will the broad base of tools that work on MySQL, work wtih Maria, or will it have its own broad support?
<dantalizing> they need to get wordpress and drupal to make maria a default option
<reya276> Wait, So the dude's from MYSQL sold it to SUN then SUN sold it to ORACLE and this is Larry Ellison's fault how, If anything I would be pissed at the dudes who sold it in the first place
<reya276> So then they go back to reinvent the whole FOSS thing with MariaDB, Yeah they can keep it.
<dantalizing> sun didnt sell it to oracle .. oracle bought sun
<maxolasersquad> reya276: ??? Who was getting mad at Larry?
<reya276> whatever, still I would be pissed at the MYSQL GUYS whome sold it in the first place, if money was not then issue then why sell it?
<dantalizing> and this isnt a protest of them selling it ... its a question of do you trust oracle
<dantalizing> do you trust larry
<dantalizing> and fwiw, sun bought mysqlab
<reya276> I'm not saying anyone is mad at Larry, I'm simply making a statement
<dantalizing> monty was working for sun
<dantalizing> until he decided they sucked
<dantalizing> he didnt just sell and take the $ and run
<dantalizing> all of the development team went to sun
<dantalizing> one by one most of them left
<dantalizing> maybe not "most", but a lot
<reya276> I don't trust either of them, one because the first project was sold by the same guys I think, I could be wrong and ORACLE are just crooks so is not a WIN WIN for me
<reya276> whatever the case it MYSQL should have remained part of FOSS and it did not which brings me to my point what is to say MariaDB wont end up the same way
<dantalizing> well put another way .. mariadb is full gpl, mysql is now dual licensed, with the good stuff going to commercial customers
<maxolasersquad> reya276: FWIW I would have sold it in a heartbeat.  All sun really bought was the rights to the name.  The code is still FLOSS.
<maxolasersquad> As demonstrated by the MariaDB project.
<maxolasersquad> SUN paid those guys a billion dollars for a name.
<reya276> OK so if the code still FLOSS what the hell is all the fuzz about
<dantalizing> thre was no fuzz until you got all worked up
<maxolasersquad> What dantalizing just said, Oracle is adding none FOSS bits on top of MySQL and selling an "enterprise" version.
<dantalizing> i trust monty more than i trust larry
<reya276> oh I'm not worked up, why you guys always think that, I'm just from NYC that's all
<dantalizing> lo
<dantalizing> l
<maxolasersquad> :)
<reya276> no seriously I could care less if it's MYSQL or MariaDB because at some point someone is going to stop or continue to do something for either one, so I really don't care as for Larry, he needs to give me some reparations money for all my FOSS suffering.
<dantalizing> lol
<reya276> well its tru darn it, nothing but tears using MSSQL for 5 years
<reya276> man until yesterday I finally realized what a piece of JUNK MSSQL is wow it is insane the folks whom use it
<maxolasersquad> That worst part of MsSQL is its cost, and platform dependance.  The actual server itself is only a secondary issue.
<maxolasersquad> Dang, we let someone go, and I have to pick up a signifant part of his code.
<maxolasersquad> And going through it has given me a headache all day.
<maxolasersquad> Every new language, and every update to an old language, should have Python-style blocks.  Make my life easier.
<dantalizing> microsoft's best practices always have you tie your code directly to their servers ... which if you follow, makes moving away that much harder .... 
<dantalizing> sometimes it makes sense to do that, but many times it doesnt
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: my whole day has been copying huge log files and running sed/uniq/sort/cut on them
<dantalizing> compared to the usual project stuff i do, huge win :)
<dorgan> anyone in here using solr?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: fun
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: solr=solaris?
<dorgan> no apache solr
<reya276> yeah that sucks, but what sucks even more is when the person had a poor coding style(when the code is all over the place).
<dorgan> oh yeah?
<dorgan> how long you gonna be here for?
<munz_eee> ?
<dantalizing> !
<reya276> wow this sucks for us Citizens http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/fbi-pushes-for-surveillance-backdoors-in-web-20-tools.ars
<reya276> I knew that is why Facebook was so successful they had the FBI and CIA backing them, LOL....
<reya276> oh but wait that only hurts those whom runs OSX or Windows right
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Yeah, this person does not have good coding practices.
<reya276> oh that sucks dude, sorry to hear that
<crashsystems> according to what I've read, this would effect any software than enabled "peer-to-peer communications"
<reya276> I got a guy on my team whom is like that too his code is allover the place, sometimes not even a comment
<crashsystems> so, for example, the OTR extension for pidgin would be effected
<reya276> wait but why would it affect it unless the guys whom develop pidgin include a back door or are you saying that the actual protocal is the problem
<maxolasersquad> FBI, and the Obama administration, is always pushing for this stuff.  At any given time, they are pushing for a back door law.
<maxolasersquad> It is unlikely such a law would pass, or if it did, pass Constitutional muster.
<crashsystems> the law, as I've read, would mandate that any communication program or service, including decentralized ones, have "lawful intercept" functionality built in
<crashsystems> maxolasersquad: CALA passed
<maxolasersquad> Which is?
<mhall119> well the FBI can 'lawfully intercept' my encrypted data all it wants
<crashsystems> Communication Assistance for Law Enforcement Act, which mandated back doors in all telco equipment and routers.
<crashsystems> I also don't see the 4th amendment being a barrier
<maxolasersquad> Backdoors for encrypted communication is a different beast.  It is unlikely such a law could even been implemented.
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: Oh, I meant the second amendemtn. :o
<crashsystems> the capability to intercept does not infringe on our right to privacy. how they use it determins if there is infringement
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, but think about how enforcement would actually work.
<crashsystems> the administration is saying that they are not going after the crypto algorithms. really what it looks like they want is to just move the back doors up the stack
<maxolasersquad> The government would have to mandate I pass all my keys to them.
<crashsystems> no, not if the app using your keys has intercept abilities
 * mhall119 will gladly hand over my public keys to them
<maxolasersquad> But not all backdoors have any stack higher than the encryption keys.
<maxolasersquad> How would you enforce it with ssh?
<maxolasersquad> Even ssh itself cannot do anything without my keys that I generated.
<crashsystems> ssh could be modified to include a back door (in their magicly pefect world at least)
<mhall119> or just comment out the seed generation parts
<maxolasersquad> The only backdoor it could include would disallowing secure keys.
<crashsystems> as I've read it, thats what the law would mandate - a back door in the application itself, regardless of crypto used
<maxolasersquad> The SSH program itself cannot decrypt my code, regardless of any backdoor code, without my keys, as long as my key is strong.
<mhall119> good luck enforcing that with open source cryptography tools
<crashsystems> well, lets say that there was another key hard coded into it, and the feds had the private key for that
<maxolasersquad> This is less enforceable than they countries that mandate pornography filters.  It is technologically impossible.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: the backdoor would be during the encryption phase, not decryption
<crashsystems> I agree that enforcing it with open source will be impossible
<crashsystems> any attempt to enforce it on OSS would just result in the code moving to foreign servers
<mhall119> I can see the compliant ssh build: make --no-fbi-backdoor
<maxolasersquad> I don't think the FEDs understand what they are asking for.
<crashsystems> lol
<crashsystems> do they ever truely understand anything about technology
<maxolasersquad> There has to be a middle man for it to work.
<crashsystems> who I see this really effecting are large software companies who can't doge by moving to foreign servers.
<crashsystems> well, they control the telcos. MITM is easy for them.
<maxolasersquad> If there is a backdoor, then the security is broken.  Secure communications in the US would be impossible.  This would be really bad for companies, especially those that are responsible for things like bank transactions.
<crashsystems> it would indeed weaken security. that is one of the main arguments against it, as CALA has been proven to weaken telco security
<maxolasersquad> Of course terrorists would never use software with the backdoor in it, so it would do nothing for the FBI in respects to legitimate national security concers.
<maxolasersquad> And since only software shipped in the USA would have such mechanisms, obtaining such software would be quite easy.
<maxolasersquad> It would be hard to imagine anyone outside of the US purchasing US produced software.
<maxolasersquad> The whoel security industry would crumble state-side.  So no, I don't think such a law would be possible.
<crashsystems> this would effect the whole world, not just the US
<maxolasersquad> Yes, when the whole world stops purchasing US Produced software.
<dantalizing> except finland
<reya276> why finland
<crashsystems> telcos in countries like Iran and Egypt have spying capabilities built in, because they were built in by US companies for CALA, and then the same functionality was sold to those nations
<dantalizing> reya276: nokia
<crashsystems> the US passes this into law, and every other nation will soon demand the same.
<dantalizing> this allows them to get around those pesky subpeona's to company's that the company's turn around and notify their users about????
<ejv> http://blog.icann.org/2010/12/us-government-opposes-launch-of-new-gtld-program-in-cartagena/ earlier convo made me think of this :)
<ejv> (some good commenters)
<ejv> http://unifiedroot.com/
<maxolasersquad> Is that the movement to make domains more internationalized so that the US government isn't the arbitrator of who gets a name online?
<ejv> yea that's the general idea
<ejv> icann has been corrupted and is in bed with big business, i think everyone would like to see them move to an organization that's more agnostic/neutral, not necessarily the UN, but an improvement
<ejv> we all know how glorious the UN has been in getting things done
<ejv> obligatory: http://www.sundialbrowser.com/en/
<maxolasersquad> Since the bing countires, namely the US, practically own the UN, it is hard to imagine that as a golden ticket.
<ejv> my thoughts exactly :)
<ejv> Sundial is a free Internet browser. It has been developed on original source code of Mozilla Firefox.s browser. This is developed by UnifiedRoot which lets you create new top level domain name extension. So, instead of regular ..com., ..org. extensions, your business can create an extension ..honey. if you are in a honey business. This helps in easier brand identification. However, problem with this is that these are not registered by ICANN, so a normal br
<ejv> this is a really cool project :)
<maxolasersquad> Couldn't a Firefox and Chrome extension enable this same behavior?
<ejv> quite possibly
<maxolasersquad> Anyho, I'm outta here.
<ejv> food for thought ;)
<munz> curious, what are you guys doing in terms of disaster recovery plans?
<munz> home pc's, laptops, and servers?
<ShawnR> anyone here good with bad superblock type issues on fat32?
<munz> whats the deal ShawnR ?
<ShawnR> wife's sd card on the phone came up saying it was corrupted
<ShawnR> i plugged it into my laptop and got bad superblock issues
<munz> have u ever used testdisk?
<ShawnR> [27539.554455] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<ShawnR> [27539.554461] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.
<ShawnR> testdisk... sounds familiar, but if i have, it has been a while
<ShawnR> i was able to dd the entire sd card to an image with no errors
<munz> hmmm...
<ShawnR> so i think the sd card itself is ok
<ShawnR> but i'm just trying to recover now
<ShawnR> already got her a new sd card
<ShawnR> i tried a fsck.vfat imagename -a -w and it doesn't seem to help
<munz> no guarantees but testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk really kicks ass
<munz> i have been able to recover lots w/it
<munz> dl the linux vr, extract
<munz> run as sudo
<munz> and have it scan it
<munz> could have some luck
<ShawnR> can i scan a dd image?
<ShawnR> i can't mount the image due to the fs being messed up
<munz> not sure
<munz> does not appear to be able to
<munz> hav not tried
<ShawnR> i think i have used testdisc before
<ShawnR> i used photorec on a camera's SD card once
<munz> it's pretty cool
<ShawnR> can i mount a dd image even if it poops on the file system?
<ShawnR> it won't let me select a file, only a mounted device
<munz> :(
<munz> not sure what else to try
<ShawnR> i guess since i have a dd of the card, i can just work straight off of the card
<munz> yea
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-19
<ShawnR> so munz good news is, testdisk sees all the files on the card
<ShawnR> but i don't wanna go through the "undelete" to get them all back (and i think it only puts it back on the card)... but i have hope now :) and that's a good thing
<munz> yea
<munz> i was able to use some copy command
<munz> and copy to a local drive
<munz> dont rember cmd but know the options are there somewhere
<ShawnR> hmm, still looking deeper into the app
<munz> ShawnR, using the undelete you can select where to recover the files to
<munz> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_FAT
<munz> any luck ShawnR 
<ShawnR> sorry, wife and kids got home, had to take a break from phone rescue
<munz> no prob
<ShawnR> trying to let testdisk write the image... see if it writes a "fixed" image or not
<munz> cool
<ShawnR> still couldn't find a spot with testdisk to copy files, but it might be a cmd line arg
<munz> no it is the undelete...but it asks where to undelete and you can select places on your hard drive
<ShawnR> can you do a undelete all? incl files that aren't deleted
<ShawnR> i think it is just the partition info that is broken, the file system seems to be very much intact
<munz> yes
<munz> that was the issue i had only on a sata drive
<munz> you can select all top level files/dirs
<ShawnR> munz: why would it tell me no space left for image?
<ShawnR> i have 250ish GB free on /
<munz> not sure, u ran as sudo?
<munz> you can try putting in ur user folder
<ShawnR> yeah, ran as sudo, put it in my /home/username folder
<munz> sweet, so you got files then?
<ShawnR> ... no
<ShawnR> that's how i ran it the first two times (when i got the space error)
<munz> ohhh
<munz> did you try just one file?
<ShawnR> no...
<ShawnR> it gets to like 10%ish and then cuts
<ShawnR> i'm trying a diff folder to save it to now
<ShawnR> ok, so really about 12% or so before it says no space left for the file image
<munz> wierd...the card is like 1gb or so?? not big??
<ShawnR> 16gb
<ShawnR> but not the 250gb of freespace i have left
<ShawnR> odd, right?
<munz> yea...not even close...very odd
<munz> did you get some files?
<ShawnR> nah, there's a lot of files, i've not resorted to a one by one just yet
<munz> what about your recovery location? anything there at all?
<ShawnR> the one file at a time works
<ShawnR> recovery location was just the working directory
<ShawnR> the same dir i DLed and extracted testdisk
<ShawnR> (in my downloads folder.. lol)
<munz> file by file sounds like a pain
<ShawnR> right
<munz> man, wish i had an idea of what else to try...
<ShawnR> yeah, me too.  i'll figure something out
<munz> good luck, keep me posted
<ShawnR> will do
<ShawnR> you k,now...
<ShawnR> i shoulda thought about it
<ShawnR> photorec might work
<munz> yea, was just reading on the website "If a lost file is still missing, give PhotoRec a try. PhotoRec is a signature based file recovery utility and may be able to recover your data where other methods have failed. "
<ShawnR> thing is, i don't need to recover lost files
<ShawnR> testdisk sees them
<ShawnR> and photorec (b/c of the signature based recovery) gives you options for file types, and only looks for those (which for some android files may not work so well)
<munz> ohh
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-20
<ShawnR> munz: just FYI, I ended up using the undelete feature and just doing select folders at a time. Couldn't find another way.  Good news is, got the files I needed
<munz> ShawnR, yay! glad it worked  :)
<sublime1> hello 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-17
<dantalizing> morning 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-11
<l30> hey guys
<l30> can anyone throw a desperate GRUB user a hand?
<l30> yello???
<l30> IMPUSIIBRUUU!!! all idlers?
<itnet7> l30: what's wrong?
<itnet7> or...what is the problem you're having with grub?
<itnet7> l30: If you share you're issue, I'll try to help!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-14
<jamesthequack> first on the block to receive a Pengpod Linux tablet, my first impressions are http://jamesdinsmore32907.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/first-impressions-of-the-pengpod-7-linux-tablet/
<zoopster> name
<zoopster> ugh
<zoopster> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-16
<ShawnR> d
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-10
<ShawnR> good evening all
<mwally> hello everybody
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-12
<Nothing_Much> Hi people
<Nothing_Much> I'd like to know when the next.. uh.. LoCo goes on? Never been to one of those but it sounds cool, plus I'd like to make a learning center or one of my own in central FL as well. :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-13
<Nothing_Much> Hello anybody?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-14
<zoose> hello.
<Nothing_Much> Hi zoose
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-09
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I was surprised by how many DVD's went at Code Camp
<ahoneybun> balloons: I'm planning to ship your amazing tablet back tomorrow after work
<ahoneybun> also I'm grabbing the latest Unity8 iso to test
<balloons> ahoneybun, I hope it went well!
<balloons> nice shirt btw ahoneybun :-)
<ahoneybun_> thanks balloons :) btw I just installed the desktop next image from yesterday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-10
<balloons> ahoneybun_, how is it?
<ahoneybun> balloons: it was working ok, got a few freezes so far
<ahoneybun> mousepad is very touch
<ahoneybun> using a mouse is better
<ahoneybun> yay I can connect to my wifi
<ahoneybun> oh snap I just installed my app on it from the store
<ahoneybun> this is the future balloons
<ahoneybun> got your reddit app installed too mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-12
<mhall119> Bryanstein: hey, do you have an estimate on how many people were at FOSSETCON?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: what's with the limiting of ubuntu phones? o.o
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-13
<Nothing_Much> i'm curious, why are the phones limited at this moment?
<Nothing_Much> flash sales and stuff?
<Nothing_Much> anyone? o.o
<Nothing_Much> honk
<Nothing_Much> hmm..
<balloons> ahoneybun, did you send along the nexus 7?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, it's the cool thing to do :p
<ahoneybun> balloons, tbh I have not, I keep forgetting to get out house to do it after work sadly.
<ahoneybun> I'm going to push myself and get it out tomorrow no matter what
<balloons> ahoneybun, yea sucks. Saturday morning post office run if nothing else :-)
<balloons> sometimes it's the only free time to do it all week
<ahoneybun> I had time monday kinda (was hanging with a ex) but tues-thu I went to events
<Nothing_Much> balloons: limiting sales or something?
<Nothing_Much> like
<Nothing_Much> marketing stuff?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, I was being a bit flippant. I can only speculate about why the sales are happening the way they are, same as you.
<balloons> I do hope you get a device if you want one. I trust the next flash sale will be kind to you in that regard
<Nothing_Much> balloons: well.. I'm not in Europe so... I'm out of luck on that :(
<Nothing_Much> but people've been pretty harsh against you guys on omgubuntu
<Nothing_Much> https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/jmtzzLiiejc vote for the new version number of the GNU/Linux kernel!
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it's a marketing strategy to keep the excitement going
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: yeah, but there's lots of people complaining about it and stuff
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-14
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/2015 what about this event?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what about it?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, road trip!
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: dude, you'd need to make sure you pack a bunch of food and stuff, if you're going to Washington from here, it'd probably take about a month going 60mph in a car or something
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much, was kinda joking lol
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein, ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-15
<ahoneybun> mhall119, any news about the release party?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-02-16
<Garheade> Morning yo]
<ahoneybun> hey Garheade 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-02-17
<Garheade> morning yo
<Garheade> mhall119: personal thought but when I was helping with Bodhi Linux documentation, dokuwiki became so overrun with spam that we just completely wrote it off and started fresh.
<Garheade> mhall119: there was no way to cut it down either... Or at least, the leads couldn't make it happen.
<mhall119> Garheade: couldn't it be prevented by requiring U1 logins?
<Garheade> mhall119: probably.
<Garheade> I was trying to reach out to the admin and see what he tried to do to lock it down so I could make an informed response... 
<Garheade> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ok, anything you can add to the mailinglist conversation about that would be appreciated
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-13
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-pioneer-munich-poised-to-ditch-open-source-and-return-to-windows/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I saw that the other day. I was sceptical about the way it was implemented in the first place (years ago). It was a half baked solution that was put in with the sole cost of saving money.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I know. I do remember the person pushing for Windows this time was against the switch to open source from the begining
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yup, it was doomed to fail from the start
<floridagram> <KMyers> The problems should have been mitigated before the migration.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> You'd think they'd get a working is before they migrated people
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope. It was done with no budget by people who had no idea what they are doing. OpenOffice is great but it is not a drop in replacement for MS office.
<floridagram> <KMyers> If they moved to Google Docs or Office 365 instead, it would have solved 95% of the issues. But it would not have saved money so was not a viable option
<floridagram> <KMyers> Don't get me wrong. Libre office is great for most but those hardcore excel users with 500 macros would disagree
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I understand when you are that invested in a price of software. It is hard to switch
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I am sure if it where in reverse Calc being the dominate one. It would be hard to convert people to Excel
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Exactly
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> The heck they based LiMux 5 on Ubuntu 12.04
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> And 5 came out in November of 2014
<floridagram> <KMyers> Any change will cause a drop in productivity but when you shoehorn half baked solutions, you are doomed to fail
<floridagram> <KMyers> And I have succeeded in migrating thousands of call center workers from Windows to Linux. It is what I do for a living. I look at each client system extensively before determining that they are a viable candidate to use Linux or Windows.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Would of helped if they started to migrate people to Libreoffce first. Like getting their macros converted over first
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But then again their implementation of Linux was crap anyway.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, That would have made more sense.. something that was completely lacking from day one
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Correct
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy crap... The $200 MonoPrice Mini 3D Printer actually has WiFi built in, just hidden at the firmware level. For the price, I thought this was a simple Arduino/ramps design but this thing has an ARM SoC
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is what a quick and dirty 3D Scan looks like when printed
<floridagram> <KMyers> The LG Watch Sport uses a Qi Charger with a Type C connection... nicely done
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn, the charger does not seem to be a Qi charger.
<floridagram> <KMyers> On a plus, Telegram on Android Wear 2.0 is incredible!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing you got the new watch @KMyers ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Safe assumption
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram> <Abrerr> How is 2.0 in general?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Send nudes!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I mean screenshots
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Nice... A massive improvement over 1.0
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Wurr da pics at?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I switched back to the Pixel stock android from the Android Beta.  My battery life is restored.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The beta was draining my battery on my phone, and also my Google Glass and Wear! my battery is at 70% after a full day at work.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> the watch has NFC?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Sport does I think
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> neato!  I'm excited.  It's been many years now since Android copied iPhone... But this moment marks a total turn of events.  Can you believe iPhone had NFC on-watch before Android?  It's like the whole table was turned for this feature.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Adam outler is about to go missing
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> aw, come on.. @KMyers aren't you excited?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll go ahead and file the missing persons report now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-14
<floridagram> <Abrerr> The screens look good.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers is there any way to get these mac's to boot a usb?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Windows 7 works happily on them but they won't boot a mac cd
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> probably for the best
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am not sure to be honest. I know it can be done but have never messed around with it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i've noticed outler hasn't spoken in a while... keith, what did you do to him?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, In Google's defence, Android Pay has always lagged behind Apple so it only makes sense Apple beat Google to the punch. Google Wallet was great and released years before Apple however it was crippled by manufacturers who refused to put a secure element into their phones and carriers who wanted to release their own mobile payment solution (AT&T and Verizon pushed for ISIS at the time)
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://yourfriendshouse.com/news/study-finds-people-who-enjoy-energy-drinks-are-more-likely-to-be-assholes/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-15
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/02/14/the-nextcloud-box-at-mwc/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Nextcloud+ Ubuntu core + raspi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yeppp
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> +1gb piDrive
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I picked up two Google Wifi devices.  But I can't use them.  You can only do mesh network mode if Google is in control of your DHCP...  NAT mode.  I run Bridged mode because Google sucks at making highly customizable routers and I have my own network security appliance.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Long story short, is anyone interested in a Google Wifi for $99?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Me me me
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I will hold on to it for you.  When do you want to meet up?
<floridagram> <govatent> Better yet, when's the next sushi meet up
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Just let me know when you are free
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, It needs to be soon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers keep in mind you have access to the meetup as well
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you'd like I could bring it to Sushi on Saturday
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or, you can stop by my house while I'm at work and I can either have my wife give it to you or open the garage so you can pick it up or the front door or
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you can make it to my house at 7 you can pick it up then
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will let you know tomorrow, working from home today. I definitely want them.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just one.  I was able to make use of one
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, I meant to say I want it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Is Amazon down for any of you?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Or just running real slow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Haven't checked
<floridagram> <KMyers> Seems to be back
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> My linode is down atm
<maxolasersquad> ahoneybun: Are you on the Atlanta location too?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Samsung 34" WQHD Curved LED-Lit Monitor - Woot … http://www.woot.com/offers/samsung-34-wqhd-curved-led-lit-monitor-39
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just nabbed this.  Normally $1000
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Refurb
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I used Amazon login.  So Amazon is working for me.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea Max
<maxolasersquad> We had a bunch of our stuff reset last night. Hopefully their latest fix will stick. It seems like they've been having a lot of issues over the last year.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea they restarted my nodr
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yesterday
<floridagram> <RazPi> How do you guys feel about camping.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Nerd style.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Only if you check me for ticks
<floridagram> <RazPi> Done http://www.ems.com/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-vestis-master-catalog/default/dw90053b25/product/images/1308/398/1308398/1308398_408_main.jpg
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Seriously though, what's the idea?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Montana, we used to go camping all the time. What does NERD Style mean?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I grew up in Montana
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've been researching hiking stuff, I'm intrigued with the idea of going out in the middle of nowhere and still computering.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Batteries, solar chargers, fire chargers.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You just need a hot spot
<floridagram> <RazPi> Teensy little stove
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you don't need
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Make a fire. Kill a fish. Put it on the Fire.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've never done these things.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We can pull ants out from under a log.
<floridagram> <RazPi> That's too hardcore for me.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I want to sit in a comfortable tent stretched out with a laptop
<floridagram> <RazPi> working on some code or something
<floridagram> <RazPi> solar panels across the tent
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You should do it with clothes that we make. We'll start in the woods naked
<floridagram> <RazPi> Are you russian
<floridagram> <RazPi> I don't want to play real world minecraft
<floridagram> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> given nothing but a computer, it's man against Wild
<floridagram> <RazPi> I need at least solar panels batteries, and a fire-powered usb charger, it exists
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They say necessity is the mother of all invention. Maybe we'll develop replicators?
<floridagram> <RazPi> gosh
<floridagram> <RazPi> Check this out http://stowerenergy.com/product/flamestower/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You don't have to be to elaborate with what you bring. You can find cooking utensils in the woods from sticks. Also you can heat up cans of food by just setting the nearest fire. The biggest thing is to make a fire
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm down. I can get a tent a sleeping bag and some Electronics. I also have a huge huge battery app on an Amazon 100,000 plus milliamp hours
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I bought on Amazon*
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Something else I've done, car camping. If you can find a place to set up a fire and bring your car nearby, you have everything you need right there.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Ooh I haven't thought of that
<floridagram> <RazPi> I thought it would be a neat idea to get a bunch of nerds together in the wilderness and code or something xP just an idea for the moment
<floridagram> <RazPi> Or at the very least a KOA
<floridagram> <KMyers> I thought I mentioned something like this towards the end of last year
<floridagram> <RazPi> Might've- I've only been thinking about it recently because it cascaded to me thinking about all the times I missed the train in miami and started planning out a nerd survival bag
<floridagram> <RazPi> What did you have in mind?
<floridagram> <RazPi> also you guys decked out the ubuntu tent
<floridagram> <RazPi> everyone had batteries and laptops
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am in!
<floridagram> <RazPi> <3
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> May as well go to burning man
<floridagram> <RazPi> Where's that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not in florida
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol, I was making a joke
<floridagram> <RazPi> How's this for a camping laptop? https://www.amazon.com/Chromebook-C202SA-YS02-Ruggedized-Resistant-Celeron/dp/B01DBGVB7K
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, That is not a bad option.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm down for a Saturday night.  Provided we ensure our survival with sushi or similar, first.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Of course I would be bringing the family.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Koa sounds good
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh I just wanted to feel it out first, I can't do anything too soon yet
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> In leiu of recent revelations, we should organize an event for Sushi on Saturday.  keith?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I need sushi as well. I can't do camping this weekend as I have no supplies. Would need to get a few things. Maybe a March event
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone up for Sushi this weekend aside from Adam
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it this weekend but hopefully catch the next one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Absolutely
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Fine, exclude me then.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 🤣
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-16
<floridagram> <govatent> I'd be game. Just need to verify some details
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> the flash drive finally came in today
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> and it actually seems to have a 2 TB capacity
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, it just appears to have 2TB
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> how would i test it's real capacity?
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/download/did/77/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Edit : http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/H2testw.shtml
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  What he said
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Mine was like 10 gigs.  Which still isn't bad, but not as advertised
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> looks cool, though
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i like the metallic look
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Adam Outler … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/jcn6XhRBttw
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Related post
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> can you get it to start being read as it's true size?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You can format it slightly below the real size
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, @ahoneybun must die
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Why @KMyers ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Because I want Sushi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It was awesome @KMyers lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> screw wish.com
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> what happened?
<floridagram> <KMyers> How bad was it?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> idk yet, but i guess i shouldn't have fell for it in the first place
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> sorry, my bad.  It took me a very long time to test.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I was a sucker.  I loaded ubuntu and a few files onto it and assumed it was fine.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i apparently won't know for 3 days
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> probably 2 days.  you only need to wait until it start throwing errors, after that, don't wait.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> actually, if you want to wait until it hits 50Gigs, then you can unplug it and then do a "verify" operation.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> unplug or abort
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> if it gets to 50 gigs, that's actually decent for the price paid, lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> it's going to continue writing all the way to 2TB.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> oh'
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'd just try unplugging it at 50G.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, i had hope
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> that way it will stop the operation and you can start verifying.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> it's just getting to 1.5
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> btw.. that 70 hours is to write 2TB, not verify.  verify takes a whole new time period.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lovely
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> what's the max size you think these things have?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> dunno,  could be random. I've only got a sample size of 1
<floridagram> <KMyers> Likely 8-16 GB
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm working on the second one but it keep screwing up.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i think i'll stop it at 20 gigs then
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keith, this could also be Kingston's 2TB failures in a cut-rate package.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sure... if Kingston ever made a 2 TB Drive to begin with
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They are debuting them now.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> does anybody have $950 so i can buy a new one?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.extremetech.com/electronics/242123-kingston-announces-worlds-largest-capacity-2tb-flash-drive
<floridagram> <Abrerr> lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not in the same form factor
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lmao
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> if the chips came out badly, it could fit into this form factor.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> just one chip.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> at 7 gb
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - when do you normally leave your office?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> almost at 20 gigs
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Usually 6-7 pm
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Safe to stop and verify
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Damn, what time do you get in
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://joshtronic.com/2017/02/14/five-dollar-showdown-linode-vs-digitalocean-vs-lightsaild-vs-vultr/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> 4
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No, it only found 4G to test.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That means your writing failed.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Mine had 2Tb to test.  You only have 4G to test.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so i have to do that whole thing again?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, No, not much use unless you want to know the exact size. Likely a 2 GB based on what is being displayed
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No.  What is being displayed is an incomplete write.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i'll bring it with me on saturday and we'll take a look there
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Start the test over and let it run for a day before aborting.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You'll need to format first.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> the only issue with that is that the computer that is running the test is in my room...
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why is that an issue?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so i'd have to deal with the extra heat (even a little makes a difference for me) while i sleep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Start it on Friday morning then
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm at work now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i WISH i could work from home
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It is not always as good as people make it out to be. You actually end up working A LOT more
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Also distractions
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, If you do it right, that is not a huge issue. I suffer from less distraction at home then at the office.... then again, I dont have kids
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> True, but I get different notifications on my desktop at home.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Taking your work home with you is next never awful sometimes.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Imo
<floridagram> <Abrerr> If it's some crazy commute tho, I can empathize. Circumstantial I guess.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I normally work from home 3-4 days a week
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I work from home about 3-hours a day
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/15/google-releases-tensorflow-1-0-with-new-machine-learning-tools/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We did some appsec training. https://google-gruyere.appspot.com/184279948090/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Roll over administrator
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Works best on desktop
<floridagram> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram> <KMyers> And yes, Javascript is client side
<floridagram> <KMyers> root@hvm2:/home/kmyers# uptime …  14:00:08 up 89 days, 16:04,  2 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.19, 0.23
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Congratulations!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ykes!
<floridagram> <KMyers> [root@hvm1 ~]# uptime …  13:52:45 up 387 days,  5:44,  1 user,  load average: 0.31, 0.60, 0.68 … [root@hvm1 ~]#
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Wowsers!
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is the hypervisor running my development box
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> It shocks me they did not have it before
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well still
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I am leaving for home now
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keith
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK. Ping me when home. It I have not left the office by then
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I grabbed the new Hitman game since it's on Linux now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Only the intro and episode 1 though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks @KMyers and @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yoooo
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> This Twitter client is cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Home yet?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hi, yes.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Come on over.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, just wrapping up something at the office
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, ETA 20 minutes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - I am here
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm driving right now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i was really hoping someone would respond to that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-17
<floridagram> <KMyers> If anyone needs Type C to C Cables - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MG36MBZ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?&ascsub&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=9e7ef6fa164e2981b22471dd097a529a (use Promo Code  JJZY88CI to take $7.00 off) @AdamOutler / @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm can't copy that code to wrll
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *well
<floridagram> <KMyers> JJZY88CI
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not that I need more lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Keep in mind, these are C to C, not C to A
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ohhh
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram> <govatent> 1.5 gb. Insane. I installed it already
<roaksoax> /win/win 8
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Is that the S7 @govatent ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's an average full firmware.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Makes you wonder who screwed up and didn't push out a Delta OTA
<floridagram> <KMyers> How sucessful would a delta be when going from Android 6 to 7
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Very
<floridagram> <KMyers> From a size reduction
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If they did it properly.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I suppose it should be bigger than normal, but this is redonkulous
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Reigns added to the Family Plan @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers @RazPi
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same with Dr Strange @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I saw that niceee
<floridagram> <KMyers> And every version of Magic Mike
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I hope that's a joke
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers how long would it take to make 300 of those Ubuntu coins?
<floridagram> <KMyers> you're kidding right?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> There's an event at Keiser on March 21
<floridagram> <KMyers> 30-40 hours of printing, I am also out of the steel PLA.
<floridagram> <KMyers> It can be done but are you sure you need that many
<floridagram> <KMyers> We should make a official UbuntuFL coin though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Agreed but we don't have a file with it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi did the penguin thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I still have maybe 30-45 of the old ones
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me see what I can do after I finish another project
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know your super super busy so I was mostly just wondering
<floridagram> <govatent> Been busy today. Yes it's an s7 I've been using
<floridagram> <govatent> I got it on release week cause they ran a deal where you bought one phone got the second one free. And my dad's s3 was dying and he needed a new phone. So I gave my girl the nexus 5 and jumped to the s7. It has its pros and cons. The nexus 5 was still solid.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone need a Galaxy S6 Edge Case?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh my goodness! It's huge!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I can't even joke about the word huge I'm in such awe
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-18
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This picture doesn't even do it justice.   But pay attention to the standard linux terminal on the right
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 80char wide.
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Is that... Bing?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @DanielCitrin, Damn... That is unfortunate...
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah it is.  They have an awesome picture every day.  That's the only reason I keep them on my tabs.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> But usually that picture takes up the whole screen.
<floridagram> <govatent> Is anyone using Android 7 with Bluetooth smart lock?
<floridagram> <govatent> I think I found a bug
<floridagram> <KMyers> what bug?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @All - what time are we meeting up for sushi
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 6?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm using 7.1.1 with smart lock
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> 6 is good, @ahoneybun what about you?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm where are talking about?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Mitakos! Pay attention, man! ^_^
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've been out the last few weeks tbh
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> You in or out?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> How does one chroot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Need to reinstall grub from a live usb
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why would one need to chroot to eat sushi?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> My desktop grub EFI is broke
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun dude, sushi, yes or no???
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea I guess
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And just use boot-repair to fix it from a live Ubuntu session
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent ?
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm in for sushi
<floridagram> <govatent> As for the bug, I can show you at sushi, but I have to double swipe to open a notification
<floridagram> <govatent> If I swipe on a notification while my Pebble is connected, instead of opening, it says to swipe screen to unlock after I tap the notification.
<floridagram> <govatent> Before when I clicked on a notification, the app would just open
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Are we meeting at 6?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Cool
<floridagram> <govatent> Same place right?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, You bet
<floridagram> <govatent> I've not tried to the boot repair again an efi configuration yet. It may work.
<floridagram> <govatent> I may be a few min late
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm leavin my heezie fo sheezy my neezies.
<floridagram> <KMyers> <shivers>
<floridagram> <govatent> What's the name of the place again
<floridagram> <govatent> I know how to get there but I want waze traffic report
<floridagram> <KMyers> Miyakos
<floridagram> <govatent> Thanks
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @govatent http://www.miyakorestaurantfl.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://consumerist.com/2017/02/07/artist-put-itunes-terms-conditions-into-comic-book-form-giving-you-reason-to-finally-read-them/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I will be there in 25 minutes.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Want to sit outside?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It does not matter. Will be in route in a moment
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm trying to get off on Ives dairy
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay, see you in an hour
<floridagram> <KMyers> Okay, good luck with that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I took ives dairy
<floridagram> <KMyers> Come on Aaron, you should know better
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea I know...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I let Google take the wheel
<floridagram> <KMyers> FYI - parking sucks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Can't get lucky like I did lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers two cars are leaving up front
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze ∆
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Be there in 45 minutes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-19
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/download-ubuntu-16-04-2-lts
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-11
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd appreciate if someone could run a "nmap -p- adamoutler.com".
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, not sure if this is still relevant for you, but on both my server at home and my workstation at work I just get the following
<maxolasersquad> Starting Nmap 7.60 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2019-02-11 08:21 EST
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I found a castle
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I love the architecture
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://meetu.ps/e/Gp4Kz/nhZpH/f
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> U need to slap USA McDonald's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *I
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Uploading
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What?  You ate it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Look how good it looks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's 10x better presentation and quality
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> And they have a cafe and it serves DONUTS
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So, if you go to another McDonald's location with the same results
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll take your pics and mail the management of my closest McDonald's. Ha!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Norlytho, that looks awesome
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers sent you an image, it's a magazine from a supermarket, it's NSFW xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Literally just sitting out in a supermarket.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-12
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Seriously
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD serious coffee at McDonald's
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Funny looking 🌲
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Gather from that what you will
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Daaaang @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Didn't realize how much I wanted coffee and a donut.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Right?? That's at McDonald's
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I have to admit, I was a bit afraid but European countries normally don't have a problem with some of that stuff
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers @RazPi Europe seems next level goodness.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, In some ways
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-13
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://youtu.be/3aADeK-bSMU
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> FYI - new container breaking exploit incoming. Impacts Docker, LXC, etc
<floridagram-bot> Bess was added by: Bess
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi bess
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Totally McD Donuts
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Thanks for the heads up @KMyers. Any docs out yet?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers found you a new screen
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://thehackernews.com/2019/02/snapd-linux-privilege-escalation.html
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Ha!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent - https://seclists.org/oss-sec/2019/q1/119
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Does anyone like snap packages? They are just statically linked apps right?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Thanks Keith
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I haven't tried snaps yet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm old fashioned
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Get off my lawn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, It is the new preferred way to do things but I too dont like them. I am also old fashioned - then again I like to build things from source when I have times.
<maxolasersquad> I have a number of applications installed as snaps. I don't really care if something is a snap, and apt package or whatever. As long as I can run the software I need.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Can you fit that in carry on?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I would like it as a souvenir if you dont mind
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD I would if I could
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent I may be running Coreboot on my Galago Pro.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't wait to see it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Working pretty well so far. Still a few bugs here and there.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers not bad price. Gas here has been around 1.80
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, It is.. it was marked $2.09 a gallon at the pump
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Hey. Anyone in this group host a D and D session?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Not that I know of. I know @RazPi is trying to get into Table Top games - specifically Battle Tech
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Huh dont know that one
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I have been wanting to play some D&D and WoD particular the Vampire the Masqurade part of WoD
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> 5 ha, I used to play vampire when it was a card game
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think ot started as a tabletop game in 1991
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I do still olay Vampire the Masqurade Bloodlines. It works pretty well under Wine if you use the shell script that comes with the Unofficial patch
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I never played the video game. I had like 300 cards ... good time
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Polygon: The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening remake coming to Nintendo Switch. … https://www.polygon.com/2019/2/13/18224033/legend-of-zelda-links-awakening-nintendo-switch-release-date-trailer-video-watch
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Now that is worth it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Dammit Siva, you beat me to it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I have to work from home on Monday. I hope ten megs up is enough
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-14
<floridagram-bot> <Bess> http://2019.amazingsexdating.com
<floridagram-bot>  was removed by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.amazon.com/ZMI-PowerPack-Smallest-Lightest-Separately/dp/B06XRVHDLM/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1550134511&sr=1-10&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thoughts? I'm looking for a fast charging battery pack (both ways) that's small and light
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Hey guy, for those of you with people at home, dont forget today us Valentines day!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Bad - the type C is "INPUT ONLY" and does not support USB PD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> D'oh, I need fast input and output
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DDCZXDM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&th=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=kmyers.me-20&linkId=da99a069cc02cdf8e8d390d9a523360b&language=en_US is the one I advise
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers that link doesn't load
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I actually need a good battery for an up coming trip so I tried to look at the one you linked
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 26k mah
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Good gosh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/02/14/rooster-teeths-rwby-deckbuilding-game-is-out-on-android/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I hope it's better then the other RWBY game on Android.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I wanted to get into rwby... then  Rooster Teeth let Vic Mignogna go.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Kinda a good reason: https://www.polygon.com/2019/2/5/18212141/vic-mignogna-fired-rooster-teeth-rwby-sexual-harassment
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-15
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, Allegations... with questionable proof
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> GameSpot: Final Fantasy 9 Out Now On Switch, Final Fantasy 7 Coming Next Month. … https://www.gamespot.com/articles/final-fantasy-9-out-today-on-switch-final-fantasy-/1100-6464992/
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> They put final fantasy 7 on the mini playstation. It's a nice device
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers what are you switching to when G+ goes down?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was thinking about Mastodon but my server sucks.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not super sure. I may setup a Mastodon instance for the Ubuntu FL group if there is interest
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Been insanely busy the past few days. I spent over 10 hours on conference calls and cleaning out my desk at the office.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just got the new 3D Printer (M3D Quad Extruder) and will hopefully be able to mess with it over the weekend
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Mastodon can hook into other Mastodon instances and become a part of a larger network from what I understand.
<maxolasersquad> Yes, Mastodon works similar to email. My handle on mastodon is maxolasersquad@mastodon.baucum.me. Anyone from any Mastodon server can interact with me from that handle.
<maxolasersquad> You can setup and insular server if you want, but by default it communicates with everything else.
<maxolasersquad> If anyone wants an account on my server let me know. It's closed for registration, but I create accounts uponn request. My server isn't super-reliable though. For example, my ssl certs where invalid for about 8 hours yesterday.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Missed this somehow.   I'm very interested to see it.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I found the mother of the face trees in your neighborhood
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> German.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Mit taurin is "with taurin"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What???
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> mit Taurin - English translation – Linguee … https://www.linguee.com/german-english/translation/mit+taurin.html
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Was????
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @SivaMachina do you look up the Ubuntu loco groups when you travel? I've actually done that before.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @govatent, You mean @RazPi  right?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Right sorry
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @govatent that would have been a good idea! I didn't though 😔
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Who knows where the trash folder in Ubuuntu 18.10  is? I, googling and getting old results that no longer apply.
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> it doesnt seem to be under .share
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> even find wont find it  ..
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Normally it is under ~/.local
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ~/.local/share/Trash
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> weird, wonder if I F'd this up. Its a new setup and I created a folder and mounted my secondary drive to it, then ran rsync to backup my home folder to the secondary drive .... yeah I had a bit of recurrsion going on there hahaha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You could also install the "trash-cli" application in apt, it will give you command line tools
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> worth a shot thanks
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> WELL! that was quick and painless, Thanks!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can view the man page or just run "empty-trash" to purge it
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> yup, just did that awesome
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry, "trash-empty", it was renamed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have that on a cron on one of my servers
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> changed that directory to a symlink, no more recurrsion!
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> reminds me of the time I used wget with the recurrsive options. Woke up the next morning with a full hard drive! hahah
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-16
<floridagram-bot> De was added by: De
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hi De
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @De, How are you?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers, I wish we had Dr. Pepper energy drinks in the USA
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> (Location, lon: -81.356862, lat: 24.672161)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Road trip
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> (Location, lon: -81.797495, lat: 24.546522)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-17
<floridagram-bot> <De> http://2019.amazingsexdating.com
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @De, @KMyers  @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot>  was removed by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @SivaMachina
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> You're welcome
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Beat me to it
<floridagram-bot> Ethelda was added by: Ethelda
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hello Ethelda
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-backtracks-on-chrome-modifications-that-would-have-crippled-ad-blockers/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Ethelda, Hi
<floridagram-bot> Edwina was added by: Edwina
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Edwina, Good morning
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just noticing a pattern...  Yesterday a person with an odd D name joined, account was deleted and they were kicked.  Today odd E names are joining.   Can we invalidate the join request and post a new one somewhere?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Done - new link
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://t.me/joinchat/BhUCMTxvf9i3a2wMwmfjGA
<floridagram-bot> <Ethelda> http://real-sex.amazingating.com
<floridagram-bot> Edwina was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot>  was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What’s new for WSL in Windows 10 version 1903? – Windows Command Line Tools For Developers … https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2019/02/15/whats-new-for-wsl-in-windows-10-version-1903/
<floridagram-bot> Clarey was added by: Clarey
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hello Clarey
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Started using FF again after their quantum update. No regrets so far
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, It is ok but the sandboxing does tend to break some things (access to the microphone in some WebRTC applications)
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/245616361479340032/546764413420699648/20190217_134622_HDR.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/245616361479340032/546759824113926169/20190217_132755_HDR.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Clarey, Hi!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm back in the USA
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I'm sorry :(
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Just average Joe coffee and donuts now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze, @KMyers and I are at that pizza place I showed you in Boca
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, does he like it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think so yes!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone interested in Battle Angel Alita IMAX this week or next?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Saw it yesterday, really good film.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-02-14
<triktrak> hello
<triktrak> guys i need help 
